# Bumblebee shrimp carrying eggs !!!!! pics



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Some of you might remember when I bought some bumblebee shrimp not too long ago so here is a quick update. As I was looking through my tank I noticed that one bumblebee shrimp was carrying something brown underneath the flippers. I said to myself "wow, that shrimp has to crap really bad", it looked like it was loaded with crap and it seemed to have been coming out from underneath. Upon closer inspection I noticed that these were eggs!!! (well, I hope they are). I remember seeing eggs from cherries and they were light in color where these seem really brown.

I grabbed my digital camera and started to take pics while the tank lights were off, hence, the poor quality pictures. I spent close to 600 bucks for this Sony camera but I have NO idea whatsoever as to how to use it yet. I didn't get a chance to read up about it so the pics are really bad. It even makes my tank look crappy because I was taking these with no lights in the room or in the tank.

Oh yes, I guess I should mention my tank parameters

Temp 72 degrees (I use no heater)
Co2 ~40ppm (sometimes my ottos gasp for air since I pump too much)
EI method of fertilizing no3 ~ 25ppm phosphate ~ 4ppm

Enjoy


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

how many will she have? (she's about an inch long)

how long will she carry them?



Quick pic of my tank that I just redid a few days ago....I trimmed all the plants but they will grow in within a week or so because my plants seem to be "mutants" because they grow like crazy.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

probably around 30 days...nice tank


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations! I hope to see you post about baby shrimp in about a month!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

how many babies should I expect? Once they hatch they should all survive since I don't have the Cardinal Tetras in that tank anymore.....only ottos and shrimp.

by the way, in the pictures the eggs are a light color but I guess it's because of the flash from the camera. In person they are dark brown like fish poop.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

THe babies can vary...I guess you can expect them to be at least ten.
If the water conditions are right most of them will survive. Also, you wont see the babies for some time. They take longer than cherry to mature.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Woo hoo....just found another bumble bee carrying eggs. \\/ 

I still can't believe that I have to wait 1 full month until they hatch, seems like a very long time for eggs to hatch. I guess I'm used to breeding fish where the eggs develop within days.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

a total of 3 females are now carrying....two seem extremely full while the third one only has half as many.

I hope they make it


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

I had 3 females carrying eggs, never any babies, I don't think I have a male.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Urkevitz said:


> I had 3 females carrying eggs, never any babies, I don't think I have a male.


How long did they carry the eggs for ?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Now I am starting to see the cherries carrying eggs. We'll see what turns out with all these pregnant females walking all over.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

the CRS will take over! Lovely shrimp, but breed like roaches. Fortunately, I've never had problems selling them. I used to sell online alot, but as prices have fallen there, I find they are still a novelty at local LFS where I get the same price (or better) and don't have to worry about shipping. Only downfall is I could sell them younger online (noting that they were young in the posting/auction) whereas I have to grow them out a bit more for the LFS. 
what is your Ph/TDS?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

iris600 said:


> the CRS will take over! Lovely shrimp, but breed like roaches. Fortunately, I've never had problems selling them. I used to sell online alot, but as prices have fallen there, I find they are still a novelty at local LFS where I get the same price (or better) and don't have to worry about shipping. Only downfall is I could sell them younger online (noting that they were young in the posting/auction) whereas I have to grow them out a bit more for the LFS.
> what is your Ph/TDS?


PH is at 7.0 and I am not sure what TDS stands for....


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

UPDATE:

It has been about two weeks and the females are still carrying the eggs. I put a driftwood in the tank and they seem to be hiding most of the time. I can only see them because of their egg filled bellies.


----------

